# What Not To Wear



## Ernie (May 19, 2007)

I really get sucked into this show, I was watching Friday nights episode and they used all Mac makeup! I saw pigments,shadows and a Barbie blush! Anyone watch this show? They can be cruel at times, but it's totally worth it at the end.


----------



## Bernadette (May 19, 2007)

It's my favorite show! I love them, I think they're jsut honest and witty. Carmindy always uses a lot of MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## SELFstyled (May 19, 2007)

I saw it last night & I did notice she used a Barbie blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that show!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 19, 2007)

LOVE that show too! But didn't catch last night's episode. To me, Carmindy's makeup is always a-m-a-z-i-n-g. Her skin looks like it glows from within!


----------



## Ernie (May 20, 2007)

I love the makeup, it looked fab!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 20, 2007)

I love the show as well. I noticed she uses MAC eyeshadows + blushes all the time, with Body & Sould brushes.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I really get sucked into this show, I was watching Friday nights episode and they used all Mac makeup! I saw pigments,shadows and a Barbie blush! Anyone watch this show? They can be cruel at times, but it's totally worth it at the end.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love this and "How Do I Look" on the Style Network.  HDIL also uses MAC and Smashbox make-up.  I started watching British version of WNTW, and I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_LOVE that show too! But didn't catch last night's episode. To me, Carmindy's makeup is always a-m-a-z-i-n-g. Her skin looks like it glows from within!_

 
Oh yes, I wonder what her secrets are.... Let your Soul Glo.


----------



## aziza (May 20, 2007)

I started watching WNTW in 2003 and I've been watching devotedly ever since! Of course my favorite part is makeup and hair (Nick Arrojo is one bad stylist) but I love the whole show! Stacy and clinton are hilarious


----------



## ginger9 (May 21, 2007)

I agree, the best part is the hair and makeup! I LOVE Carmindy, she's great because she works with the lifestyles of each individual and doesn't force a certain look or routine that is unmanageable. Also she has such a simple fresh style that I really dig. 

As for Stacey and Clinton, although I don't dislike them but I'm starting to get a bit bored because they basically make everyone look the same. It's like they use the same cookie cutter mold for everyone. Yes it looks nice but there's not much individuality in the end sometimes.


----------



## sabn786 (May 22, 2007)

ahhh i lovee this show..stacy an clinton are hilarious!!!


----------

